# (Canon) RAW Bilder unter digikam farblich völlig falsch

## slick

Ich importiere Bilder von einer Canon Kamera über digikam. Klappt soweit problemlos. Öffne ich in digikam nun ein RAW Bild, öffnet sich dieses "ShowFoto" Programm. Dort werden die RAW Bilder allerdings farblich völlig falsch dargestellt. Sieht so aus als hätte die jemand alle kräftig in Pink eingefärbt. (nur in dem ShowFoto Programm, die Thumbnails selbst sind korrekt) Unter Gimp z.B. klappt Import (über ufraw) problemlos und farblich korrekt.

Wird bei digikam das RAW Format nicht sauber erkannt, fehlt mir womöglich etwas oder habe ich ein Verständnisproblem?

----------

## franzf

Welche Canon-Kamera hast du denn?

http://www.libraw.org/node/364

Soweit ich sehe, hat libkdcraw nur libraw-0.8.3 dabei, dcraw ist mittlerweile auch bei 8.99.

Kann also durchaus sein, dass deine Kamera gefixt wurde.

Dass die Thumbnails korrekt angezeigt werden liegt wohl daran, dass im raw oft ein Thumbnail eingebettet ist. Klar dass der richtig angezeigt wird, muss ja nix dekodiert werden  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> Welche Canon-Kamera hast du denn?

 

Anscheinend eine viel zu neue. Auch rawstudio (1.2) kennt deren RAW Format noch nicht. Bisher bleibt ufraw das einzige was die Bilder öffnen kann.

----------

